# DIY Safety Bumpers for Rollers



## Hundminen (Mar 21, 2011)

Recently purchased a set of Kreitler 2.25" rollers, and I'm loving them. I'm having no difficulty riding them seated, in fact, took less than 5 minutes to get the hang of them. 

But for standing on the bike on rollers I was worried about coming off, so I fashioned a pair of safety bumper rollers to keep me upright. These were made from a pair of castor rollers and angle brackets from my local Home Depot. Cost me less than $20. Now I can stand and hammer the top gear and lightly contact the safety bumpers with no concerns. The rubber bumper wheels contact my front rim right at the edge of the braking surface, so well clear of the spokes and the tires.

My typical 90 minute roller workouts now include a few 10 minute intervals out of the saddle. Now, if I can only find a way to ride the rollers with no hands I'll be all set...


----------



## waldo425 (Sep 22, 2008)

Nice. Simple yet gets the job done. 

Riding without hands is a test in being smooth. I was at the Marymoor GP and warming up behind Daniel Holloway. I thought that I was cool riding the rollers with no hands when he starts riding with no hands and unclips one foot and keeps on pedaling (mind you this was all done on a track bike.) I now have all new roller shenanigans to aspire to.


----------



## Hundminen (Mar 21, 2011)

What size rollers were you riding no handed on? I can't do it on the 2.25's. I think it might be doable on 4" rollers.


----------



## waldo425 (Sep 22, 2008)

Hundminen said:


> What size rollers were you riding no handed on? I can't do it on the 2.25's. I think it might be doable on 4" rollers.


I have 3" rollers. It can be done with smaller rollers but having the larger ones will make it easier since it isn't as hard to keep the momentum going.


----------



## pretender (Sep 18, 2007)




----------



## waldo425 (Sep 22, 2008)

pretender said:


>


That guy knows some mean roller shenanigans


----------



## spade2you (May 12, 2009)

If you're looking to stand, don't get 2.25" rollers. If you're looking for a solid workout and not parlor tricks, use the 2.25" rollers. I'm not very good at standing on mine, but that's simply not enough of an objective for me to focus on improving it.


----------



## Hundminen (Mar 21, 2011)

spade2you said:


> If you're looking to stand, don't get 2.25" rollers. If you're looking for a solid workout and not parlor tricks, use the 2.25" rollers. I'm not very good at standing on mine, but that's simply not enough of an objective for me to focus on improving it.


Too late, I already got 2.25" rollers, but I'm having no trouble at all standing. For sure it is easier on larger rollers. But the safety bumpers I added make it much easier and safer on the 2.25's. I can't hammer out of saddle recklessly, but no problems standing in the highest gear and holding steady at 60-70 rpm with an nice circular motion for several minutes at a time. It gives the seat bones a good break and adds some variety to the workout. My biggest worry riding out of the saddle now isn't coming off at the sides, but rolling over the top, which fortunately hasn't happened (yet).

As for parlour tricks, that's not something I'm interested in. But riding no-handed for short stretches would give a few breaks to straighten up and flex back, shoulders and neck during long roller workouts.


----------



## waldo425 (Sep 22, 2008)

spade2you said:


> If you're looking to stand, don't get 2.25" rollers. If you're looking for a solid workout and not parlor tricks, use the 2.25" rollers. I'm not very good at standing on mine, but that's simply not enough of an objective for me to focus on improving it.


I think that said parlor tricks do actually help to hone pedaling skills.


----------



## Schmack (Mar 25, 2009)

Keep trying to ride no handed, think about isolating your lower body from the upper. I think it is way easier than standing. 

I can ride no handed for as long as I want, but I can only ride standing for a short amount of time. It seems to me like My bike wants to jump over the front. I'm sure it requires the same skill as riding no handed; smooth as butter on the pedal stroke!


----------



## Hundminen (Mar 21, 2011)

Schmack said:


> Keep trying to ride no handed, think about isolating your lower body from the upper. I think it is way easier than standing.
> 
> I can ride no handed for as long as I want, but I can only ride standing for a short amount of time. It seems to me like My bike wants to jump over the front. I'm sure it requires the same skill as riding no handed; smooth as butter on the pedal stroke!


Actually, got no-handed for a few seconds at a time during my workout tonight. It helps to be doing it in a door frame, and just letting go of the frame. It's just a matter of time now and I'll be doing it proper.

As for standing, I find it a breeze now. I'm out of the saddle for about 30 out of a 90 minute workout. My tips are to gear up to 2nd or 3rd from top gear (at least on my 2.25"s), and slowly stand, then bring it all the way up to the highest gear so I'm pedaling at a steady 60-70rpm. I don't worry too much about going over the front roller because I know it won't happen unless my hub centre is about 3-4" in front of the roller centre. With a steady circular pedaling stroke, I can easily keep it from going more than 1.5" in front. The other tip is to remember that I'm out of the saddle on the flat. On the road when I'm out of the saddle, I'm almost always going up a steep hill and leaning way forward, so most of my weight is over the front wheel. But on the flat, I need to keep my weight centred between my front and back wheels. More of an upright riding position, which will make it easier. Final tip for standing is hands on the hoods for maximum stability, and straighten up so there is little to no pressure on the hands. Good luck.


----------



## ZoSoSwiM (Mar 7, 2008)

Nice job on those bumpers! I've never had trouble on mine but with how simply you added those I might have to put some on mine!


----------



## waldo425 (Sep 22, 2008)

One other tip that I can give and it is something that you've already hinted on by using the doorway: You can start with one hand on the bars and one on a solid object (ie; door, railing, garbage can - etc) then graduate to no hands when you are more comfortable. Personally, I'm a fan of using a railing simply because that is what I am used to at the track. Again, being smooth in your pedaling is the key; especially when using those dinky sized rollers.


----------

